# Recovering menu bar from xfce4-terminal



## balanga (Feb 5, 2020)

I was looking through the configuration options in xfce4-terminal's properties and think I must have selected an option to disable the menu bar... now I'd like to get it back, but can't find an option for doing this. 
Does anyone know how?


----------



## T-Daemon (Feb 5, 2020)

You surely don't like to read manuals, or stress a search engine, aren't you? From xfce4-terminal(1): `xfce4-terminal --show-menubar`
2nd option, right click mouse in terminal window, choose from menu.


----------



## T-Daemon (Feb 5, 2020)

I forgot to mention pressing F1 in the terminal. That redirects you to the online Xfce Terminal manual.

Sorry to be blunt previously, no offence intended, but you are capable of realizing more or less complicated projects on the one hand, on the other hand you fail in solving a simple problem.


----------



## balanga (Feb 6, 2020)

T-Daemon said:


> You surely don't like to read manuals, or stress a search engine, aren't you? From xfce4-terminal(1): `xfce4-terminal --show-menubar`
> 2nd option, right click mouse in terminal window, choose from menu.



Actually I spend an awful lot of time reading manuals and Googling, and sometimes there is just too much info and it is often contradictory.  I found another option of accessing the properties (from LXDE) is to click on the icon in the bottom left-hand corner (not sure what it is called) then preferences -> Xfce Terminal.


----------

